# Pb Mail sous iOS 8.2



## jf22100 (15 Mars 2015)

Bonjour à Tous,
Je n'arrive plus à accéder à mes mails avec mon Ipad. 
Ce qui se passe : 
Sous l'écran d'accueil, je touche à l'icône Mail, l'écran mail s'ouvre, mais rien ne s'affiche hors les icônes bleues en haut et à droite et les séparations verticales et horizontales habituelles. l'écran reste statique 7 à 8 secondes et revient sur l'écran d'accueil.

Ce que j'ai déjà tenté :
Supprimer les comptes mails, en recréé qu'un seul, pas d'effet.
Mis à jour d'Ios, pas d'effet.
Redémarré la bête, pas d'effet.
Vidé la boîte mail (sous imac), pas d'effet.

Et pourtant ces comptes fonctionnent (Free et Imap) sous Imac et Iphone.

Si quelqu'un a une idée, une suggestion ou une solution ce sera la bien-venue.

Amicalement

JF T


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (16 Mars 2015)

Change d'application mail. 
J'utilise depuis un mois Outlook for iOS. 
Excellente application. 
Autrement, il y a aussi CloudMagic


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Mars 2015)

Bonjour,

As-tu essayé de fermer l'application (double appui sur le bouton Home et faire glisser la fenêtre de Mail vers le haut) et la relancer ?


----------



## jf22100 (16 Mars 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> As-tu essayé de fermer l'application (double appui sur le bouton Home et faire glisser la fenêtre de Mail vers le haut) et la relancer ?



Oui, je l'ai oublié dans la liste des "tentées" pas plus de succès.....


----------



## jf22100 (16 Mars 2015)

Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> Change d'application mail.
> J'utilise depuis un mois Outlook for iOS.
> Excellente application.
> Autrement, il y a aussi CloudMagic




Merci Bruno, ta proposition, en effet, contourne le problème mais ne résout pas le dysfonctionnement constaté.

C'est la deuxième fois que je dois faire face à un pb sous iOS que je n'arrive pas à résoudre. Le premier c'est soldé par un échange payant chez Apple.
L'ipad n'acceptait plus de se connecter sur les bornes wifi public. Gênant quand on voyage beaucoup .


----------



## jf22100 (16 Mars 2015)

Problème résolu.

Petit mot, grands moyens. Après avoir fait une sauvegarde de la bête, j'ai commencé une série de réinitialisation.

Réinitialiser les réglages réseau était le bon. De nouveau, je peux accéder à Mail sous iOS, ce qui est bien pratique.

Reste à récupérer les données, pas compliqué !

Merci pour votre aide


----------

